# sifting whole wheat flour



## htc (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey guys, maybe you can answer this question...when I sift whole wheat flour, I notice that there are some larger grains that dont get through the sifter. Should I toss this stuff out? I have been just adding it to my sifted flour afterwards, thinking I might ruin the cookies/cake if I omit it.

Thanks!


----------



## Catseye (Feb 1, 2005)

Whole wheat flour is just that -- flour made from the whole wheat grain.  What you are probably seeing are bits of chaff that survived through the milling process.  

You sift because you want to lighten your flour, to aerate it, make it more "cloud-like".  Technically the chaff works against that, so you can discard it.  But I can't imagine there's enough to matter, one way or the other.  


Cats


----------

